# Windows doesn't recognize my center and sub speaker



## Big Daddy Rhino

Here's a crazy one for you.

I noticed just the other day my subwoofer wasn't resonating like it usually does.  Hmm, after doing a playback check, (in 5.1 mode) I get no tone for the center or the sub during the check.  So, basically my Logitech x-540s are stuck in stereo.  Now during games, I hear audio coming from both the center and the sub, but it's minimal.  
This is so weird, I had no trouble for quite some time.  I did just recently get a Logitech g930 headset, and that took some tinkering to get it to work.  But when I test the 7.1 playback in the Windows sound options, every single area fires just fine.  
So maybe it's the Realtek HD audio?  I tried THEIR audio test mode, and sure 'nuff, no center or subwoofer signal going out.  
Hmmm.  Maybe I need to update the Realtek drivers?  Talk about a less-than-smooth procedure.  I went to Realtek's site who suggested I get the drivers from my mobo manufacture.  I've got an Asus p8p67 pro mobo.   I got the drivers and the first thing it did was delete my Realtek HD Audio.  There is a note that mentions I must instal a Microsoft HD UAA Bus Driver first.  So I go looking for that and all I can find is stuff on XP.  Grrr... now we're getting out of my comfort zone. 
Can anyone help me?  I know the speakers work because I can feel the vibrations from the cone (small as they may be).  I can't suffer through any more googling!


----------



## jamesd1981

do you have realtek hd audio manager installed ?


----------



## Big Daddy Rhino

Well, I did, but when I attempted to update the Realtek Drivers, the driver installation process deleted everything I have.  Now when I search for Realtek HD on my computer, all I get is the folder I DL'd from Asus that is supposed to contain the new drivers.  I tried to install them, but It's not quite working.  
So, the short answer is "no, I do not have Realtek HD audio installed" and frankly now, I'm not sure how to get it back.


----------



## jamesd1981

download the realtek hd audio manager manually from here and save it

http://www.filehippo.com/search?q=realtek

choose the right one for your system, double click the icon and run the installer, it will install and ask you to restart click yes that will install the driver, then when it restarts the realtek installer will launch again and on the 2nd time it will install the hd audio manager again it will ask you to restart click yes, and when it restarts it is complete


----------



## Big Daddy Rhino

Not to sound ungrateful, but all of those options for download are for Windows Vista and older platforms.  I have Windows 7 64 bit.


----------



## jamesd1981

no rhino vista and 7 use the same driver, so download the vista 64 driver


----------



## Big Daddy Rhino

Thanks.  I have since found the Realtek program on the 'puter.  It's working, all drivers are up to date according to Realtek and Windwos.  

Here's the thing.  When I do the "test speakers in 5.1 config" thing, the left front fires it's test pattern (the subwoofer hits, too), then the right (with subwoofer also), then nothing for the center, nothing for the subwoofer proper and nothing for the rears (the rears only have a matrix type surround, so I'm not so worried about them).


----------



## jamesd1981

i find the best way to setup is to go into the realtek audio manager, up near the top right hand corner you will see advanced settings, open that and set both the playback and recording device to bottom options, then just below the advanced settings button, you will see a folder click it and tick both boxes.


----------



## Big Daddy Rhino

jamesd1981 said:


> i find the best way to setup is to go into the realtek audio manager, up near the top right hand corner you will see advanced settings, open that and set both the playback and recording device to bottom options, then just below the advanced settings button, you will see a folder click it and tick both boxes.



Sorry buddy, no change. 

I feel like there's something awfully simple I'm missing, but I've checked all the plugs, drivers, settings...  idk


----------



## jamesd1981

have you got the speaker configuration set to 5.1 ?

when you run the audio test are there seperate ticked boxes for front, center, sub, and rear


----------



## Big Daddy Rhino

The configuration is set at 5.1 as it always has been.  There is no option to "enable" individual speakers.


----------

